# New Selenipedium species from Ecuador described.



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi everyone, 

I haven't seen it mentioned yet so I want to point you all to the description of a new _Selenipedium_ species from Ecuador, which is described in an article by Phillip Cribb and Andre Schuiteman in Lankesteriana. They call it _Selenipedium dodsonii_.

http://www.lankesteriana.org/EARLY.htm


All the best, 

Rob


----------



## dodidoki (Sep 29, 2015)

I think it is aequinoctiale. No more.Anyway many thanks for the link.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 29, 2015)

Thanks Smitty. Hopefully this one will be easier to propagate.


----------



## theorchidzone (Sep 30, 2015)

That is a very cool looking flower.


----------

